# Topbar hive 1 month after package install



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice Pics! 

How big are the hives? I see that you have vertical walls hmmm...


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks. The hives are about the volumn of 2 deeps. 20" of the bar is available to the bees. I have follower boards limiting them to 12 bars until they build up some more. 

All the best,
Gregg


----------

